
1,200 uncomfortable miles in a gorgeous Acura NSX hybrid supercar - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1659495
======
robertcope
Interesting. I own a '92 NSX and it is a highway monster. I can and have done
13+ hours in a day in it and could easily have gone longer. I'm not the only
one that feels this way, either; I constantly hear from other owners that it
is their favorite highway car. I haven't done a trip in a new NSX, though, but
it would be disappointing if it was less comfortable and usable than the
original!

